# تكريم رفات القديسين



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 يونيو 2014)

*الرفات المقدسة

بقلم القديس جيروم



يقول فيجيلانتيوس: لماذا تُقبل وتُمجد رفات ملفوفة في قماش؟ ويقول أيضاً في نفس الكتاب: نرى مراسم وثنية تُجرى في الكنائس تحت عباءة الدين، وتوقد الكثير من الشموع بينما الشمس مازالت تشرق، وفي كل مكان نرى القليل من مسحوق تافه ملفوف في قماش ثمين يتم تقبيله والتعبد له!
ما هذا الجنون؟! من هذا الذي تعبَّد للشهداء من قبل؟ من هذا الذي حسب البشر آلهة؟
ماذا فعل بولس وبرنابا حينما ظن شعب ليكأونية أنهم زفس وهرمس، وأرادوا أن يذبحوا لهما، ألم يمزقا ثيابهما وأعلنا أنهما مجرد بشر (أع 14). ليس بكونهما ليسوا أفضل من زفس وهرمس - اللذان كانا مجرد بشر ماتوا منذ عهد بعيد - لكن لأن الكرامة الواجبة لله كانت تُقدم لهما بسبب الأفكار الخاطئة للوثنيين. ونقرأ نفس الشيء بالنسبة لبطرس، عندما سجد له كرنيليوس، أقامه بطرس قائلاً قُم أنا أيضاً إنسان (أع 10). 

وأنت يا فيجيلانتيوس كيف تتجرأ متكلماً بهذا الشكل عن الشيء الغامض الذي يُحمَّل في وعاء (أنبوبة) ويُمجَّد؟
ما هذا الذي تدعوه شيء؟!
قل لنا بأكثر وضوح ماذا تعني بعبارة "قليل من المسحوق ملفوف في قماش غالي الثمن في وعاء صغير". 

هذه هي رفات الشهداء الذي نراك مغتاظاً بسببها، لكونها مُغطاه بستار غالي الثمن، وليس بخرق أو قماش شعر أو مُلقاه في ركام.

هل نحن إذاً مذنبين بتدنيس المقدسات عندما ندخل كنائس الرسل التي تحتوي على رفاتهم؟! 

هل كان الأمبراطور قسطنطين مُذنب بتدنيس المقدسات عندما نقل الرفات المقدسة التي لأندراوس الرسول، ولوقا وتيموثاوس إلى مدينة القسطنطينية؟ 

إن الشياطين في حضور رفات القديسين تصرخ، والشياطين الساكنة في فيجيلانتيوس تعترف أنها تشعر بتأثير القديسين. 

وفي وقتنا الحاضر، هل الأمبراطور أركاديوس مُذنب بتدنيس المقدسات عندما نقل عظام النبي صموئيل المبارك من اليهودية إلى تراقيا؟ هل كل الأساقفة نعتبرهم ليس فقط مدنسين للمقدسات، بل أيضاً سخفاء لكونهم حملوا ذلك الشيء الذي لا قيمة له، التراب والرماد، ملفوف في حرير في أواني ذهبية؟ هل كل الناس الذين في جميع الكنائس حمقى لكونهم ذهبوا لكي يستقبلوا الرفات المقدسة، ورحبوا بها بفرح كبير كما ولو أنهم ينظرون نبياً حياً في وسطهم، حتى كان هناك تجمع عظيم واحد للشعب من فلسطين إلى خليقدونية، مرددين بصوت واحد التماجيد للمسيح؟ لقد كانوا حقاً يهيمون بصموئيل وليس بالمسيح بشكل مباشر، لكن صموئيل كان كاهناً ونبياً للمسيح.

أنت تظهر سوء الظن لأنك تفكر فقط في الجسد الميت، ومن ثم تُجدِّف.
أقرأ الإنجيل: "أنا إله إبراهيم وإله إسحق وإله يعقوب. ليس الله إله أموات بل إله أحياء" (مت 22). إذا كانوا أحياء فهم غير محفوظين في حبس شريف، بحسب تعبيرك.
إذ أنك تقول أن مسكن أرواح الرسل والشهداء إما في حضن إبراهيم أو في موضع تنعم، أو تحت مذبح الله، ولا يستطيعون ترك قبورهم الخاصة، والتواجد في أماكن حيثما أرادوا ... بل محفوظين بعيداً في حراسة حرة مكرمة في الجزر المباركة السماوية. 

هل تطرح عنك ناموس الله؟ هل تضع الرسل في سلاسل؟ فتجعلهم باقين في حجز إلى يوم الدينونة، وليس مع ربهم، بالرغم من أنه مكتوب بشأنهم: "يتبعون الخروف حيثما ذهب" (رؤ 14). إذا كان الخروف حاضر في كل مكان، فنفس الشيء ينبغي الإعتقاد به فيما يتعلق بأولئك الذين في معيته. وبينما يتجول الشيطان وجنوده في العالم بأكمله، وبسرعة رهيبة يحضرون أنفسهم في كل مكان، فهل يُحتجَّز الشهداء - بعد إراقة دماءهم - بعيداً عن الأنظار ويغلق عليهم في تابوت، والذي منه لا يستطيعون الهروب؟!

أنت تقول في كتيبك، أنه طالما نحن أحياء نستطيع أن نصلي من أجل بعضنا البعض، ولكن ما أن نموت فلا يمكن لأي صلاة أن تسمع، وهذا يحدث لأن الشهداء بالرغم من صراخهم طلباً للإنتقام لدمائهم، إلا أن طلبتهم لم تستجب حتى الآن (رؤ 6). 



إذا كان الرسل والشهداء بينما وهم مازالوا في الجسد يمكنهم الصلاة من أجل الآخرين - في الوقت الذي كانوا فيه مازالوا قلقين بشأن أنفسهم - فكم بالأكثر يمكنهم فعل ذلك بعدما ربحوا أكاليلهم وتغلبوا وأنتصروا؟

إن رجلاً واحداً هو موسى يحصل من الله على العفو لستمائة ألف رجل مسلح (خر 23)، وأسطفانوس - الذي تبع سيده وأول شهيد مسيحي - يلتمس الغفران لمضطهديه، فهل بعدما دخلوا إلى الحياة مع المسيح يكون عندهم قوة أقل من ذي قبل؟

يقول الرسول بولس الرسول أن النفوس في السفينة قد وهبت له، المئتين وستة وسبعين نفساً (أع 27)، فهل بعد إنحلاله ليكون مع المسيح، هل يجب عليه أن يغلق فمه، ولا يقدر أن ينطق بكلمة واحدة لأجل أولئك الذين آمنوا بإنجيله في كافة أنحاء العالم بأكمله؟

وهل فيجيلانتيوس الكلب الحي أفضل من بولس الأسد الميت؟ يحق لي القول هكذا مع سفر الجامعة لو صرحت بأن بولس ميت في الروح، ولكن الحقيقة أن القديسين لا يعتبرون أموات بل يقال أنهم راقدون. ولهذا السبب قيل عن لعازر الذي كان على وشك أن يقوم ثانية أنه نائم (يو 11)، والرسول بولس يمنع التسالونيكيين من الحزن على اللذين رقدوا (1 تس 4: 13).




Reference: Nicene Post Nicene fathers, Second Series, Volume 6, letter of Jerome against Vigilantius.

ترجمة المدونة الآبائية : http://erinipasy.blogspot.com/
​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 يونيو 2014)

ذخائر القديسن في الكنيسة و ففي فكر الآباء :
أ - لمحة عن النقاط الأساسية في تعليم الآباء عن البقايا المقدسة: إن هذه العقيدة أي "تكريم الذخائر المقدسة" تطورت وأخذت شكلها في الشرق مع باسيليوس الكبير ويوحنا الذهبي الفم، أما في الغرب فمع القديس امبراسيوس وأغسطينوس المغبوط.
هؤلاء القديسون كان لهم اعداء وأولهم هو فيجيلانتيوس (Vigilantios) في "غاوول" الذي نقد أهم الأسس فيما يتعلق بطقس البقايا المقدسة إذ صرّح أن المسيحيين هم عبدة اصنام، نتيجة لذلك بدأ كّتاب المسيحيين الدفاع في كتاباتهم عن الفرق بين الإكرام والعبادة وعن الأسس اللاهوتية فيما يتعّلق ببقايا القديسين. القديس جيرانيموس (Jerome) (420-347) أجاب فيجيلانتيوس معترضًا بشكل أساسي ومدافعًا عن طقس إكرام بقايا القديسين مستندًا إلى الكتاب المقدَّس وتقليد الكنيسة، والعجائب التي عملها الله بواسطة البقايا. وبعد جيرونيموس وضّح الآباء أكثر وأكثر العلاقة بين الله والقديسين وبقاياهم الأرضية مشدّدين على أربعة نقاط أساسية لتثبيت عقيدتهم:
1) - المؤمنون يرون القديسين في البقايا التي يكرّمونها، وهذه هي نقطة الانطلاق عند افرام السرياني وثيودورس (القوطي) ومكسيموس (Turin) وغيرهم.
2)- بما أن الشهداء كانوا قديسين على الأرض، فأجسادهم أيضًا مقدسة. يوحنا الذهبي الفم وباسيليوس الكبير أكدا أن في دم الشهداء والتاريخ الشخصي لآلامهم ما يحرّك شجاعة المؤمنين، وثبات الشهداء جعل بقاياهم ثمينة، والبقايا المقدسة هي تذكار لنا إذ يجب أن نتمثل بهم (بالشهداء).
3)- غريغوريوس النيصصي، أوغسطينوس المغبوط وباولينوس (of nola)والبابا لاون الأول (440-461) أثبتوا إكرام بقايا القديسين استنادًا إلى دليل أو شهادة من العجائب الإلهية - من خلال أدواتهم، وإننا نعطي المجد فقط لله، وبقدر ما يظهر قوته في البقايا نكرّمها.
4)- التبرير الرابع يستند إلى أن بقايا القديسين هي بقايا من أصدقاء قربهم إلى الله جعلهم قديسين. غريغوريوس النيصصي وأوغسطينوس المغبوط هما من أكدا هذه النظرة حول بقايا القديسين.
وأخيرًا نقول أن فترة ظهور محاربي الأيقونات كانت مهمة للغاية إذ برز فيها لاهوت القديس يوحنا الدمشقي الذي دافع عن إكرام الايقونة رابطًا باكرام بقايا القديسين.
ب - شهادة من الآباء عن البقايا المقدسة:
1- القديس باسيليوس الكبير:
كتب القديس باسيليوس رسالة إلى الأسقف أركاديس بمناسبة بنائه كنيسة جديدة، جاء فيها: "لقد سررت للغاية عند سماعي أنك منهمك بمسألة تشييد بيت لمجد الله - وهذا يَدَهِيِّ كونك صرت مسيحيًا - وأنك بالمحبة العملية، احببت "جمال بيت الرب" كما هو مكتوب، أنك بهذا، قد أعددت لنفسك ذلك القصر السماوي الذي أعده الرب في راحته للذين يحبونه. إذا تيسّر لي أن أجد أيّا من بقايا الشهداء، رجائي أن تكون لي مساهمة في محاولتك المحبة". وفي مناسبة تذكار يوم استشهاد القديس برلعام يقول القديس باسيليوس "كان موت القديسين يكرّم قديمًا، بالدموع وقرع الصدور فبكى يوسف بمرارة عندما مات يعقوب، وناح اليهود كثيرًا عندما مات موسى. أما اليوم فإننا نبتهج ونتهّلل في موت القديسين بالمراثي بعد الموت، بل نطوف حول قبورهم طوافًا إلهيًا. ذلك أن موت الأبرار صار رقادًا بل هو صار حياة....".
وبتفسيره كلمات مرّنم المزامير (كريم أمام الرب موت أبراره) يقول: "عندما كان يموت أحد في الشريعة اليهودية كان الميت يعدّ نجسًا. أما عندما يموتون في المسيح ولأجل المسيح فذخائر قديسيه كريمة. وكان يقال قبلاً للكهنة وللنذراء ألا يمسّوا الأجساد الميتة لكيلا يتنجسوا: "وكّلم الرب موسى قائلاً: كّلم بني إسرائيل وقل لهم إذا أراد رجل أم امرأة بأن ينذر نذرًا نسكا للرب، فليعتزل عن الخمر المسكر ولا يشرب خلّ خمر أو خلّ مسكر ولا يشرب عصيرًا من العنب ولا يأكل عنبًا رطبًا أو يابسًا، وكل أيام اعتزاله لايأكل شيئًا مما عمل من كل الخمر من اللب حتَّى القشر، وكل أيام اعتزاله لا يمرّ على رأسه موسى حتَّى تتم الأيام التي يعتزل فيها الرب فيكون مقدسًا ويربى شعر رأسه، وكل الأيام التي يعتزل فيها الأب لا يأتي إلى جثة ميت، ولاينجس نفسه لأبيه أو أمه أو لأخيه أو لأخته إذا ماتوا لأن اعتزال إلهه على رأسه، فكل أيام اعتزاله هو مقدس للرب" (عدد 6: 8-6). أما الآن فمن يمسّ عظام الشهداء ينضم إلى القدسيات. وفي عظة على الأربعين شهيدًا قال عن ذخائرهم الموزعة في تلك الجهة كلها: "إنها هي التي تسوس منطقتنا كلها وهي لنا كحاجز ودعائم ضد الهجمات العدائية".
وفي خطابه عن القديس الشهيد مامانتوس يقول: "إن العجائب التي منح بها القديس الشهيد العافية للبعض والحياة للبعض الآخر إنما هي مشهورة لدى الجميع". وفي خطابه عن الشهيدة القديسة يوليطا كتب: "إنه لمّا نقلت ذخائرها المقدسة إلى مكان خال من الماء تفجّر من الأرض نبع ذو ماء فرات حتَّى أن سكان تلك الجهة سمّوا القديسة يوليطا مغذيتهم كالأم التي تغّذي أولادها باللبن".
2- القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم:
يقول هذا القديس في كلمته عن الشهيدة ذروسيذا: "حيث لاينفع ذهب ولاغنى هناك تفيد بقايا القديسين .لأن الذهب لايشفي من مرض ولاينجي من موت ولكن عظام القديسين تفعل الاثنين" (طبعة ميني 50،689 ). كذلك يشهد القديس نفسه أن بقايا القديسين مخيفة للشياطين. ويذكر أن بقايا القديس بابيلا أبطلت افعال أبولون حيث امتنع عن اجابة الامبراطور يوليان الجاحد إلى طلبه واعترف ابولون نفسه بسبب صمته وهو لأن بقايا القديس دفنت إلى جانب معبده. عندئذٍ أمر الامبراطور بنقل البقايا إلى مكان آخر ليحرر أبولون ويستنتج القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم من ذلك: "إن المخادع الأول (الشيطان) لم يجرؤ أن ينظر قبر بابيلا. هذه هي قوة القديسين الذين وهم أحياء لم تحتمل الشياطين ظّلهم ولاثيابهم وهم أموات ترتجف حتَّى من قبورهم".
يشهد القديس ذاته بأن المسيحيين الحسني العبادة معتادون على:
أن يصّلوا أمام البقايا المقدَّسة.
أن يقيموا الاجتماعات والاحتفالات حولها.
أن يقبّلوها قبل المناولة الإلهية.
أن يتمّنوا أن يدفنوا إلى جانبها.
يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم في تقريظة للقديس اغناطيوس الحامل الإله: "ليست أجساد القديسين وحدها ملأى نعمة بل ونفوسهم ذاتها أيضًا لأنه إذا كان في زمن أليشع قد تمّ شيء من هذا القبيل، إذ مسّ الميت النبي انحل من قيود الموت وعاد إلى الحياة. فبالأحرى الآن النعمة أغزر وفعل الروح القدس أخصب؟ فمن يمسّ نعش (القديسين) ذاته عن ايمان لا بدّ وأن يجتذب منه منفعة كبرى. ولذلك أبقى الله لنا ذخائر القديسين رغبة منه أن يقودها إلى تلك الغيرة التي كانت فيهم ويمنحنا ميناء وتطبيبًا حقيقيًا ضد الشر المحيط بنا من جميع الجهات". وأيضًا في الخطاب على كورنثوس الثانية: "ان عظام القديسين تخضع تعذيبات الأبالسة وتزدريها وتحلّ المكبّلين بقيودها القاسية... أن الغبار والعظام والرماد هي تعذيب الكائنات الخفية". فلا تنظرن إلى جسد الشهيد العاري والفاقد العمل النفساني والملقى أمامك بل إلى أن فيه تستقر قوة أخرى أعظم من النفس ذاتها وهي نعمة الروح القدس التي تحقق لنا بفعلها العجائبي حقيقة القيامة. لأنه إذا كان الله قد أولى الموتى والأجساد المتحوّلة غبارًا مثل هذه القوة التي لا يملكها أحد من الأحياء فبالأحرى أن يعطيهم يوم القيامة حياة أفضل وأهنأ من السابقة" (خطابه بخصوص الشهيد بابيلا).
3- القديس إيرونيموس(Jerome):
حاول هذا القديس في جوابه إلى فيجيلانتيوس أن يبرهن له أننا نكرّم بقايا القديسين لأننا نعبد المسيح، ولا نعبد الأصنام، والأهم من ذلك أن أجساد المائتين في المسيح يسوع ليست منجّسة كما يقول البعض كاليهود والسامريين الذين يعتبرون الجسد غير طاهر (منجّس) ويبرهن ذلك مستندًا إلى الكتاب المقدس. أما نص رسالته فإليك به: "نحن بالحقيقة نرفض العبادة لا لبقايا الشهداء فقط بل أيضًا للشمس والقمر والملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة والشاروبيم والسارافيم وكل اسم من المسميات، لا في هذا العالم فحسب، بل في العالم الآتي أيضًا، فلذلك نحن لانخدم مخلوقًا أكثر من الخالق المبارك إلى الأبد، نكرّم بقايا الشهداء، ونعبد الرب، الشهداء هم شهداء للرب. إذا نحن نكرّم خدّام الرب الذين يعكسون ربّهم الذي قال: "من يستقبلكم يستقبلني أنا أيضًا". ويتابع القول: أنا أريد أن أسأل فيجلانتيوس هل بقايا بطرس وبولس منجّسة؟ هل كان جسد موسى منجّسًا، الذي نحن نقول فيه أن الرب نفسه هو الذي دفنه؟.
هل في كل وقت ندخل فيه كنائس الرسل والأنبياء والشهداء نعبد صناديق ذخائر الأصنام؟. دعوني أوجّه هذا السؤال إليه هل كان جسد الرب منجّسًا عندما وضعوه في القبر؟!.: إذا كانت بقايا الشهداء لا تستحق الإكرام، فكيف نقرأ في المزمور ( 116:110 ): "كريم لدى الرب موت قديسيه"؟ إذا كان الرجال المائتون ينجّسون من يلمسهم فكيف حدث أن الميت أليشع أقام الرجل الذي كان أيضًا مائتًا؟ فهذه الحياة أتت بعد موته (موت النبي) الذي هو بنظر فيجيلانتيوس يجب أن يكون منجّسًا.
انطلاقًا من هذا الرأي - رأي فيجيلانتيوس - يستنتج القديس "إن كل مخيّم من مخيّمات إسرائيل وشعب الله كان منجسًا لأنه حلّ فيه جسد يوسف وجسد البطاركة في الصحراء، وحمل أيضًا رقادهم المنجّس).
ويستمر القديس في طرح الأسئلة ويقول: "أنا أريد أن أسأل: هل بقايا الشهداء منجسة؟ ويجيب إن كان هذا صحيحًا فلماذا سمح الرسل لأنفسهم أن يسيروا وراء (جسد منجّس) استفانوس بموكب جنازي؟ ولماذا أقاموا له رثاء عظيمًا؟ (أعمال الرسل 8:2).
4- القديس كيرّلس الأورشليمي:
يقول القديس في موعظته التعليمية الثامنة عشرة: "ليست أرواح القديسين فقط مستحقة للتكريم، ففي أجسادهم الميتة أيضًا قوة واقتدار، أن جسد أليشع كان في القبر ميتًا ومع ذلك فإذا لمس الميت حيي" ( 2 ملوك 13:21) فقام جسد النبي الميت بعمل النفس. ذلك إن ما كان ميتًا منح الحياة لميت، وظل هو بين الأموات. ولم ذلك؟ خوفًا من أنَّه لو كان أليشع حيًا لعُزيت المعجزة للنفس وحدها. ولكي يبرهن على أنَّه عندما تكون النفس غائبة، تكمن في جسد الأبرار بعض القوة بسبب النفس البارة التي سكنت فيه مدة سنوات، وكان أداة لها.
فلا نكن منكرين يا أبنائي، وكأن ذلك لم يحدث. لأنه إذا كانت "المآزر والمناديل" (أعمال 19: 12) التي هي من الخارج، تشفي المرضى عندما تلمسهم، فكم بالحري يستطيع جسد النبي نفسه أن يقيم المائت".
5- القديس امبروسيوس:
القديس أمبروسيوس الذي كان أسقفًا على "مديولان" يقول في خطابه حول كشف رفات القديسين: غريفاسيوس وبروتاسيوس وكيليسيوس: "إذا قلت لي: ماذا تكرّم في الجسد الفاني؟ أقول لك: إّني أكرّم في جسد الشهادة الجراح المقبولة لأجل اسم المسيح. أكرّم ذكرى الفضيلة الخالدة أبدًا. أكرّم البقايا المقدسة بالاعتراف للسيد. أكرّم في التراب بذرة خلود. أكرّم الجسد الذي علمني أن أحب الرب وان لا أرهب الموت لأجل الرب. ولماذا لا يكرّم ذلك الجسد الذي يرتجف منه الأبالسة الذين جرحوه في العذابات ويمجدونه في القبر؟ فكرّم اذًا الجسد الذي مجّد المسيح على الأرض تملك مع المسيح في المجد".
ويتحدّث هذا القديس عن انتقال القداسة إلى ما يخص القديس أيضًا فيقول يوم الكشف عن ذخائر القديسين غير فاسيوس وبروتاسيوس وكيليسيوس: "أنتم اعترفتم بل عاينتم بأنفسكم أن كثيرين تحرّروا من رتبة الأبالسة. وأكثر من هؤلاء أولئك الذين ما كادوا يمسّون بأيديهم ثياب القديسين حتَّى شفيوا فورًا من أدواتهم. إن معجزات الزمان القديم تجددت منذ فاضت النعمة على الأرض بأكثر غزارة بواسطة مجيء الرب يسوع: فأنتم تشاهدون أن كثيرين قد شفيوا بظلّ القديسين.
إن المؤمنين يتساءلون: كم من المناديل تسلم من أيد إلى أيدي. وكم من الثياب قد وضعت على الذخائر الفائقة القداسة فأصبحت شافية من لمسة واحدة. إن الجميع يتسابقون للمسها ومن مسّها أصبح صحيحًا معافى.
6- القديس أفرام السرياني:
يقول في تقريظة للشهداء: "وبعد الموت يفعلون وكأنهم أحياء، فيشفون المرضى ويطردون الشياطين، وبقدرة الرب يدفعون كل تأثير شرير لسيطرتهم في العذاب والتنكيل لأن نعمة الروح القدس الفاعلة المعجزات إنما هي ملازمة أبدًا للذخائر المقدسة".
7- القديس ابيفانيوس:
أسقف قبرص كتب في ترجمة حال الأنبياء القديسين: "أشعياء وأرميا وحزقيال. أن قبور هؤلاء القديسين كانت مرعيّة بإكرام عظيم بداعي العجائب العديدة التي فعلها الله عندها لكثيرين بصلوات الأنبياء والقديسين".
8- القديس يوحنا الدمشقي:
كتب القديس يوحنا: "ان القديسين هم كنوز الله ومساكنه النقية.ان الله يقول: "اني أسكن فيهم وأسلك بينهم وأكون إلههم ويكونون شعبي". ( 2كور 6:16)، والكتاب الإلهي يقول: "ان نفوس الصديقين في يد الله فلا يمسهم عذاب". إن موت القديسين هو بالاحرى نوم لا موت فإنهم تعبوا في الامر وسيحيون بلاانقضاء. و "كريم أمام الرب موت ابراره". وأي حال يمكن أن يكون أسمى واشرف من الكيان في يد الله؟ إن الله نور وحياة . والذين هم في يد الله إنما هم في الحياة والنور. لان الله سكن في عقولهم واجسادهم كما يقول الرسول: "أو ً لا تعلمون أن اجسادكم هيكل الروح القدس الساكن فيكم؟ والروح القدس إنما هو الرب، "ومن يفسد هيكل الله يفسده الله". فكيف لاتكرم هياكل الله الروحية؟ إنهم في حياتهم انتصبوا امام الله بجرأة. إن السيِّد المسيح منحنا بقايا القديسين ينابيع خلاصية، ألا فلا يكفرن أحد لأن (الذخائر) تفيض إحسانات متنوعة وتصب "ميرونًا" طيب العرف. وإذا كان الماء قد انفجر بمشيئة الله من الصخرة الصماء وفي البيداء وفي فلك الحمار (لما عطش شمشون) (اخر 17:6، قض 18:15-19). فكيف لايؤمن بأنه كان يجري "ميرون" طيب العرف من بقايا الشهداء أو ذخائرهم؟ فليس بينهم من لا يعرف قدرة الله وشرفه الذي يهبه سبحانه وتعالى للقديسين. نعم ليس احد منهم لايؤمن بهذه الاعجوبة.
إن كل من لمس ميتاعدَّ نجسًا بموجب الشريعة القديمة. ولكن لم يكن الاموات حينئذ كهؤلاء .فنحن لانسمي أمواتًا أولئك الذين توفوا وهم مؤمنون برجاء القيامة ولكن كيف يمكن للجسد الميت أن يفعل العجائب؟ وكيف تطرد الشياطين بهذه الاجساد ويتداوى الضعفاء ويبصر العمي ويطهر البرص وتنتفي التجارب بغير ارتياب. كم كنت تجاهد لتظفر بإنسان يسعى لك لتمثل بين يدي ملك مائت وينوه بك أمامه؟ إذا أفلا يستحق الأكرام اولئك المتشفعون بالجنس البشري كله والمصلون إلى الله من اجلنا؟. في الحقيقة انهم لجديرون بكل تكريم وتبجيل".
9- القديس غريغوريوس بالاماس:
يقول القديس بالاماس في الذخائر : "إن النور الإلهي هو عطية التأله... هو نعمة الروح القدس، هو نعمة بها يشعُّ الله، فقط، عبر وساطة نفوس أولئك المستحقين حقًا وأجسادهم. إنما هنا يكمن المثال الحقيقي لله، أي في إظهار الإنسان له عبر ذاته، وفي إتمام الأعمال التي هي مخصوصة به، فالحياة الإلهية التي تصير الميراث الخاص لكيانهم برمته، لاتفارق القديسين في لحظة وفاتهم، بل (الحياة الإلهية) تستمر في الاعتلان حتَّى في أجسادهم، وهذا أساس تكريم ذخائر القديسين".
وكذلك يقول: "مجّدوا قبور القديسين المقدسة. وإذا كانوا هناك، وإن كانت ذخائر (بقايا) عظامهم، فلأن نعمة الله لاتتركهم، كما أن اللاهوت لم يتخلّ عن جسد المسيح المكرّم بعد موته، والذي يمنح الحياة".

وفي وجوب السجود للذخائر: "نسجد أيضًا للذخائر المقدسة، لأنَّها لم تتجرد من القوة المقدسة، كما أن الألوهة لم تنفصل عن جسد الرب في موته الثلاثي الأيام".
منقول ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2014)

*إجابتك اللى فى المشاركة رقم 12 كافيه لأى سائل*​ 
*شكرا جزيلا عل الاجابة*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 يونيو 2014)

عجبت جدا بهذا الشرح


Amgd Bishara قال:


> يقول  القديس باسيليوس الكبير : الكنيسه عروس المسيح التي اشتراها بدمه المقدس .  و أما اجساد الشهداء فيجب ان تُبني لها اماكن منفرده ، و أن تكمل قداساتهم  في اماكنهم ..... *و لكني اقول انه يجب الا تكرم الكنيسه من جهة الشهداء  ، بل الشهداء من جهة الكنيسه لان المجد لها ، لان الروح القدس تكلم لاجل  كنيسه واحده جامعه تلك التي اقيمت من جهة ابائنا القديسيين . *
> 
> و يشرح احد رهبان دير السريان العامر هذا القانون قائلاً : إذ كان يستشهد  احياناً بضعة الاف في اليوم الواحد فكان بعض الناس يأخذون اجساداً إلي  الكنائس لإكرامها ! و يطلقون علي الكنائس اسماء هؤلاء الشهداء الذين نقلت  اجسادهم الي الكنائس ،* و كثر الخلط فأحتاج الامر إلي قانون لتنظيمه ، و  لتفهيم الناس ان جسد الشهيد هو الذي يكرم بواسطة الكنيسه ، و ليست الكنيسه  هي التي تكرم بواسطة جسد الشهيد* .... (1)
> 
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> عجبت جدا بهذا الشرح


*



			( الكنيسه ) كانت تري ان عدم دفن ( الشهداء ) في التراب مثل غيرهم امر غير لائق . فأجساد الانبياء دُفنت في الارض و كذلك جسد السيد المسيح نفسه قد وضِعَ في القبر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي : لم يسلمنا اباؤنا مثل هذا ، بل حسبوا عملاً كهذا تعدٍ للوصيه*
> 
> *و يقول الانبا باخوميوس اب الشركه و كان يقول : إن القديسيين غير راضيين عن هذا ، و إن كل من يصنع هذا بهم هو يتاجر بأجساد القديسيين . (5)*
> 
> ...


 


*أيوة كدة بأة _ أخيييييييييييييييرا:yahoo:*



*يعنى أديك كام تقييم انا دلوقتى ها ؟؟؟*


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2014)

أيه وجه التعجب يا أخ أوريجانوس في هذا الشرح الحلو الذي يحمل روح الكنيسة والمفهم الأصيل للحق المعلن فيها !!! مشكلتنا اليوم اننا لم نتعمق ونتأصل في الحق بإفراز، بل كل ما تربينا عليه نتكلم عنه بصورة مطلقة بدون اتزان وعي التعليم بخبرة شركة مع الله والقديسين في النور، هي دية المشكلة الأساسية، لأن الحقيقة مُعلنه واضحة، لكن يظل هناك لبس في الأمور تُؤدي لمشاكل جمه في كل شيء فلا تستقيم حياتنا وتضطرب جداً ومن هنا يحدث كل انشقاق حدث في الكنيسة على مر عصورها، وكل ده بسبب قلة الخبرة وانعدام حياة الشركة مع الله والقديسين وفهم التعليم في الحق المُعلن بالروح القدس، لأننا اليوم نعتمد على العقل والفكر بتحيز لأهل الثقة وليس لأهل الخبرة في المحبة وحياة الشركة المتأصلة والمتجذرة في الكنيسة منذ تأسيسها الحي يوم الخمسين !!! ومن له الحس الروحي والخبرة في شركة المحبة يفهم ما أقول...
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 يونيو 2014)

يا أستاذ أيمن هو تقريبا أ. أوريجانوس قصده أن التعليق أعجبه مش تعجب منه ..


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يونيو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ﺫﺧﺎﺋﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﺴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻴﺴﺔ ﻭ ﻓﻔﻲ
> ﻓﻜﺮ ﺍﻵﺑﺎﺀ :
> ﺃ - ﻟﻤﺤﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ
> ﺗﻌﻠﻴﻢ ﺍﻵﺑﺎﺀ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﺎﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﺳﺔ : ﺇﻥ
> ...



*
مقال روعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 

تستحق مليون تقيم 

شكراً للنقل *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 يونيو 2014)

*تكريم أجساد القديسين وأخذ شفاعتهم مافيهوش أى مشكلة *

*لأن جسد الإنسان ليس شراً فى ذاتة ..*
*فما بالنا من جسد إنسان شهد للمسيح أمام أقوى الأباطرة المضطهدين لكلمة الله ، وتلقى أقصى العذابات التى لم نحتمل أن نراها *

*إلا يستحق مننا هذا الإنسان .. تكريم جسدة !!!!!!!!!!*

*ربنا نفسة كرم ومجد أجساد بعض القديسين على الأرض *

*وده كلامة للقديس الأنبا بيشوى *
* 
"لأنك حملتني يا حبيبي بيشوي فإن جسدك لا يرى فسادًا"، ثم اختفى. ولا يزال جسده محفوظًا بديره لا يرى فسادًا."*

*
وسيكرمهم أيضاً فى السماء *

*عنما يحول أجسادنا بعد القيامة  إلى " أجساد نورانية " 


**بس هى كل الحكاية إن الشيطان بيحقد ويُغار من فكرة " تمجيد جسد إنسان "*
*ولذلك بيحارب بعض الناس فيضع فى عقلهم بعض الأفكار الخاطئة من خلال " تكريم أجساد القديسين "*

*إزاى ؟*

*القديسين دول مجدوا الله فى أجسادهم *
*تفتكروا الشيطان هيسمحلنا إننا نمجد ( الأجساد اللى مجدت الله ) !!؟؟ فى هدوء وتواضع قلب :94:
*
*لألألألألألألألألأ طبعاً 
*


*لازم كبريائنا يدخل يعمل شغل :budo:*


*اللى يعيش ياما يشوف 
*


----------



## amgd beshara (14 يونيو 2014)

و اللي يقرا يشوف اكتر


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يونيو 2014)

*


Amgd Bishara قال:



و اللي يقرا يشوف اكتر 

أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيبي  كلنا نقرأ  
ولكننا لا نسخر من الاخرين ورأئيت الابتسامات الساخرة  فى الموضوع الذى اغلقته الاخت امة 
وأنا  أراك ساخراً من أمور كثيرة ليس اقلها  الدوران عكس عقارب السساعة وارى تهكمك على شخصية كنيسية
وإحجامى عن الرد الذى   لاحظه وأشار  اليه  (جبرتى المنتدى)...
لان هناك أمور كثيرة ومناقشات  لا تبنى ولا تفيد :: بل تجرح فى الاحباء وتجرح فى جسد المسيح الواحد
وممكن من جهتى ان انضم الى هذه المناظرات   واجعل وقتى وجهدى وقودا للتلاسن الذى  لا يبنى 

كلام عمومى:
اريد ان اوجه  من اعماق قلبي المحب الذى يحمل الاحترام والتقدير- أوجه رجاءاً  إلى من يثيرون الزوابع التى لامعنى لها ويستعرضون بعض ما اتاهم الله او وصل اليهم من مواد علمية  يستعملونها لاثارة الشقاق فى كنيسة الله ...أتمنى أن يراجعوا ماهم مزمعون أن يفعلوا.*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يونيو 2014)

*أعزائي  :
يامن تتهموننا   بأننا  نعبد  رفات القديسين ....   هل رأئيتم ردودنا  على من يتهموننا    بأننا  عباد الصليب .. 
راجعوها جيداً  فربما تجدون أنفسكم مشاركين بالردود .. 
المهم إدرسوا ما كتبناه سوياً إدرسوه جيداً  ثم  ردوا به على أنفسكم فلقد شابهتهموهم تماما إلى حد الانطباق وإتحدتم بمنطقهم.. فالآن ردوا على أنفسكم.*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يونيو 2014)

*



			fraidyyyy        مداخلة  رقم     22#

أنقر للتوسيع...

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

إستدلال غير  عادل  وغيرموفق:

الأصح  :  أن الله  اخفي   قبر  موسي   ليس    لانه   يغار ان    يقدس  أحد  رفاته 

لكن      لان الشعب   كانوا   فى   حالة  ايمانية وعقائدية     منحطة   وكان   إدراكهم  لامور  الله   كانت  منتهى  الغباء   ومن  خلفيات وثنية بالدرجة الاولى  .... وليس   أدل  من أنهم  يقيموا  لانفسهم    تمثال عجل  بقر  ..وقالوا  هذا إيلوهيم يأإسرائيل الذى أخرجكم  من أرض مصر !!!!!!!!!!

عقلية منتهى الوساخة.
وبالتالى   موسي     كان حالة شديدة الخصوصية بذاته لدواع خاصة وليس لتكوين مبدأ أو عقيدة 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


,ولكى أدلل  على    كلامى 
الله  لم  يخفي  رفات سائر أنبيائه 
فالشعب  حمل  عظام  يوسف وساروا بها   فى رحلتهم الاربعينية    البرية الى وصولهم فى ارض المعاد
ومن قبله الاباء البطاركة  حرصوا ان تجمع رفاتهم    مقبرة واحدة  

فأليشع   -   الله  يظهر ايات وعجائب من عظامه    ويقيم   ميت   يوضع فى قبره  عند دخول الغزاه .

اما  داود  النبي  فدفن ورأى جسده فسادا  وقبره عندنا الى هذا   اليوم  أعمال الرسل  أعمال الرسل الأصحاح 2 العدد 29 أيها الرجال الإخوة يسوغ أن يقال لكم جهارا عن رئيس الآباء داود إنه مات ودفن وقبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم.]*​


----------



## amgd beshara (15 يونيو 2014)

مين جبرتي المنتدي ده ؟ و مين الشخصيه الكنسيه اللي سخرت منها ؟ و ازاي حضرتك تفهم من كلامي اني بسخر من اللف عكس عقارب الساعه و الموضوع اصلا عن الذخائر ؟ و هو اتباع تعاليم الاباء المعتبرين اعمده في التعليم ده خطأ ؟ و ايه القيمه الروحيه من تطييب عظام القديسيين كل سنه كطقس خاص لهذه العظام ؟ و ايه القيمه الروحيه من بيع حنوطهم بفلوس ؟ اكرام الميت دفنه و الرب قال نحن تراب و الي تراب نعود ، انا ان مت شهيد هكون في منتهي الاسي لو الناس عملو في عظامي كده و مسابونيش ارقد في سلام !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *-تقومون بالميل   إلى نظريته مهما  كانت خاطئة
> ...وتتجاهلون تراثاً إيمانياً كرازياً  للقديسين الراحلين   قالوا بعكس ما قال به هذا
> .*​


 *[FONT=&quot]باشا ...دع الناس تسأل أو تستنكر أو تستفسر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]السؤال محرومش ...وليس كل سائل يريد هدم الدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس كل سؤال هو تشكيك فى العقيدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا سرنا بهذا الفكر لا تلموا موجات الإلحاد التى تخرج الآن من كل ملة ومذهب ودين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تعالى أسألك أنت .... ماذا تعنى بالتُراث الإيمانى ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأى أيمان هو أن تُقبل وتطوف بقطعة من ( كفن ميت ) أو بتابوته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو برُفاته ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا علاقة " للصليب " والموضوع الذى أشرت إليه بموضعنا هذا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]موضوعى المُغلق [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أبعد من مجرد سؤال عن الذخائر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فوددت أن أعرف ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ربما يكون فهمى خاطئاً فتصوبه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ربما يكون له أصل كتابى تائهاً عنى فتُبينه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ربما يكون مجرد عادة للتكريم والتذكير فتشرحه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا أطلعت على عدد من الفيديوهات ( زفة رُفات القديسين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أعرف ولم أفهم ما هى هذه اللُفافة التى يحملها الكاهن فى يده ويطوف بها الكنيسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويطوف بها حول القبر أو حول المذبح ...!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المقالة التى تفضل بنقلها صديقى المحترم عبد يسوع المسيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى مقالة ( تعمية ) تتناول نجاسة جسد الميت والفكر اليهودى القديم ووووو......[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم ترد على السؤال الأخطر ....[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل هذه عادة أم عبادة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هى عادة وثنية ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم عادة محمودة تُزيد من أيمان الناس وتُدحض ضعفهم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 يونيو 2014)

*أ.عبود ..
لو تسمحلى أرد على حضرتك ..
اليومين اللى فاتوا دول أنا أتناقشت مع أساتذتى فى المنتدى ودورت وبحثت كتير فى الموضوع ده لأنى لقيت فيه أراء متباينة وكان أكتر رأى يهمنى وأقنعنى رأى أستاذى الحبيب أ.أيمن ..
وملخص الكلام ..
رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 6 العدد 9 ولما فتح الختم الخامس، رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من أجل كلمة الله ومن أجل الشهادة التي كانت عندهم،
ده اللى المفروض يكون أن الأجساد تدفن تحت المذبح أو فى مكان مخصص ذى الطافوس فى الأديرة ..
لكن موضوع التطيب والزفة وغيره يعتبر نوع من التكرييم الزائد  ولكنها ليست عادة وثنية كما ينادى البعض لأنه لا أحد يعبد هذه الأجساد ومن يفعل هذا غرضه التكرييم ليس العبادة .
والغرض الأساسى أن ينظر الجميع لسيرة هؤلاء ويتمثلوا بايمانهم ..
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *
> يا   اختى  ايرينى
> ليس  بعيدا  عن فطنتكم    ان   المسيحية  عموما    تنهى اولادها  (عموما)  عن الاساءة والشتم
> وما جري الاشارة إليه فى الاقتباس المقدم  من العضو  عبد يسوع المسيح.
> ...



*أخى إليكتريك كرنت
سفر الجامعة يقول أن الكلب الحى خير من الأسد الميت 

فى حين القديس جيروم تسائل : هل فيجيلانتيوس الكلب أفضل من بولس الميت ؟؟؟
كما يتضح من هذا الاقتباس



عبد يسوع المسيح قال:





وهل فيجيلانتيوس الكلب الحي أفضل من بولس الأسد الميت؟ ​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
و على العموم يا أخى لا تدافع عن القديس جيروم هكذا 

أولا لأنه ليس موضوعنا فى الأساس 

و ثانيا لأنه لم يوجه حُجة كافية للرد على ذاك الكـ....فيجيلانتيوس

و دع الذى يريد أن يسأل فليسأل 

و مَن لديه الاجابة المقنعة فليجيب 


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أ.عبود ..
> لو تسمحلى أرد على حضرتك ..
> اليومين اللى فاتوا دول أنا أتناقشت مع أساتذتى فى المنتدى ودورت وبحثت كتير فى الموضوع ده لأنى لقيت فيه أراء متباينة وكان أكتر رأى يهمنى وأقنعنى رأى أستاذى الحبيب أ.أيمن ..
> وملخص الكلام ..
> ...



و لماذا لم يجيبنا الأستاذ أيمن بنفسه ؟؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يونيو 2014)

*"وليس هو اله أموات بل اله أحياء لأن الجميع عنده أحياء" (لوقا 20: 38) **

المسيحيــــــــــــــــــــة ليس بها أمــــــــــــــــــوات

 بل منتقلين  .. أكملوا جهادهم وهم الآن أحياء بالفردوس 

ولذلك تحتفل الكنيسة بيوم إنتقـــــــالهم وليس ميلادهم 

++++

وبما إن ((المسيحيين هم جسد المسيح الواحد )) 

إذن هناك ترابط قوى بين الأحياء على الأرض والأحياء بالفردوس 

الأحياء على الأرض ... يُسمون الكنيسة المجاهدة 

الأحياء فى الفردوس ... يُسمون الكنيسة المنتصرة 

معنى كدة لما الكنيسة المجاهدة تحتفل ، وتتشفع  بالكنيسة المنتصرة ... تبقا حاجة طبيعية 

وتدل على الحب المتبادل بين الأحياء على الأرض والأحياء بالفردوس .. ( ماهو المسيح سبب الحب والترابط ده ) 

زى بالظبط صلواتنا لأجل بعض ( صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض ) ... دليل الحب المتبادل بين أعضاء المسيح الواحد 

+++++
طيب إية اللى يدعم ويقوى ويدل على الترابط والحب المتبادل بين المنتقلين والأحياء !! ؟

# التواصــــــــــــل بينهم #

*
*القديسين الأحياء فى الفردوس .....يُصلون من أجلناأمام العرش الإلهى *


*الأحياء على الأرض ......... يحتفلون بذكرى نياحة المنتقلين وإستشهادهم ( بتكريم أجسادهم أو بذكراهم بالقداس الإلهى ) *

*++++++

أما من جهه الطواف بأجساد القديسين الشهداء داخل الكنيسة . 
هذا يتم مرة واحدة فقط كل سنة 
(فقط فى الإحتفال بذكرى يـــــوم إستشهـــــادهـم ) 

وهذا فقط 

*



*لإتاحة الفرصة لجميع الشعب ( للتبرك بهم وتقبيلهم فهـــــــــــم أحياء  ) *
*دليل على إيمان البشر الأحياء بأن الذين إنتقلوا ما يزالون أحيـــــــــــــــــــــاء يسمعوا طلباتنا ويقبل الله صلواتهم*
*دليل على إكرام الله لقديسيــــــــــــــه.كما مجدوه في حياتهم ولذلك تظهر عجائب من      أجسادهم. *

*
هذا هو تُراثنا الإيمانى 
فهناك دائماً (( تواصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ))  بين 
الكنيسة المنتصرة والكنيسة المجاهدة *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> و لماذا لم يجيبنا الأستاذ أيمن بنفسه ؟؟؟



م.أيرينى ..
أنا أتناقشت مع أ.أيمن بره المنتدى بشكل شخصى عشان أنا أفهم بعض الأمور ..
ومن أجل الأمانة ذكرت أسمه فى الرد ..
وبعدين أنا قولتلوا على موضوع سؤال أ. عبود وهايدخل يرد لما أ.أمة تفتح الموضوع مرة تانية ..


----------



## amgd beshara (16 يونيو 2014)

> *
> هذا هو تُراثنا الإيمانى *


استاذه الملكه .. هو احنا بنعبد و لا بنؤمن بتراث و لا بوديعة ايمان مسلمه بحسب التقليد من الرسل الي الاباء الرسوليين الي اباء القرن الثالث و الرابع ؟ هاتي حضرتك اي حد من الثلاث قرون الاولي  امن او حتي اتكلم عن الموضوع ده ؟ هاتي اي دليل علي انه كان موجود قبل القرن الرابع ؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يونيو 2014)

Amgd Bishara قال:


> استاذه الملكه .. هو احنا بنعبد و لا بنؤمن بتراث و لا بوديعة ايمان مسلمه بحسب التقليد من الرسل الي الاباء الرسوليين الي اباء القرن الثالث و الرابع ؟ هاتي حضرتك اي حد من الثلاث قرون الاولي  امن او حتي اتكلم عن الموضوع ده ؟ هاتي اي دليل علي انه كان موجود قبل القرن الرابع ؟



*هل انت مؤمن ان القديسين أحياء ؟*


----------



## amgd beshara (16 يونيو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *هل انت مؤمن ان القديسين أحياء ؟*


ايوه . بس ده ايه علاقته بسؤالي ؟ علي العموم هم احياء بس فارقت ارواحهم جسدهم


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2014)

سلام لكم يا إخوتي، باعتذر بشدة لأني لم أدخل هذا الموضوع اللي انا عارف انه سبب قلق كتير ولغط كتير في الكلام، وأنا مش عايز اتطرق للتفاصيل الشديدة لأن غالباً كثيراً ما بيتفهم كلامي في إطاره الغير صحيح، وكرد مختصر مركز على الموضوع الذي أحب أن اضعه في إطاره الصحيح في نقاط:
 1- الأساس اللي بتذكر فيه الكنيسة أعياد الشهادء الذي يا إما يكون استشهادهم أو نياحتهم هو ما قاله الرسول: [ اُذْكُرُوا مُرْشِدِيكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَلَّمُوكُمْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ. انْظُرُوا إِلَى نِهَايَةِ سِيرَتِهِمْ فَتَمَثَّلُوا بِإِيمَانِهِمْ ] (عبرانيين 13: 7)، فالغرض الأساسي هو التمثل بإيمانهم، وان خرجنا عن هذا الغرض يبقى كل ما نفعله ليس بذات قيمه ولا معنى.​ 2- الكنيسة معاً هي أعضاء في جسد حي لا يموت، أي جسد شخص ربنا يسوع لأننا من لحمه وعِظامه، والكنيسة ليست منقسمة لقسمين كما يتكلم البعض عن دون قصد، كنيسة مجاهدة وكنيسة منتصرة، لأن الكنيسة كلها معاً منتصره ومجاهده، لأنه مكتوب: وَلَكِنْ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يَقُودُنَا فِي مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، وَيُظْهِرُ بِنَا رَائِحَةَ مَعْرِفَتِهِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ (2كورنثوس 2: 14)، ولكننا في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا (رومية 8: 37)، فالكنيسة منتصرة معاً ومجاهده معاً، والقديس بولس بيقول ايضاً: [ لِذَلِكَ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً إِذْ لَنَا سَحَابَةٌ مِنَ الشُّهُودِ مِقْدَارُ هَذِهِ مُحِيطَةٌ بِنَا، لِنَطْرَحْ كُلَّ ثِقْلٍ وَالْخَطِيَّةَ الْمُحِيطَةَ بِنَا بِسُهُولَةٍ، وَلْنُحَاضِرْ بِالصَّبْرِ فِي الْجِهَادِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَنَا ] (عبرانيين 12: 1)، لذلك لا يستقيم قداس إلا لو اشتركت الكنيسة في ذكر الآباء القديسين في المجمع الذي يقال في القداس الإلهي...​ 3- الأساس الصحيح في طقس الكنيسة ما هو موجود في سفر الرؤيا: [ ولما فتح الختم الخامس رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من أجل كلمة الله ومن أجل الشهادة التي كانت عندهم ] (رؤيا 6: 9)، فالمذبح يُسمى مذبح الشهادة، لذلك كانت عِظام القديسين تُدفن أسفل المذبح، مذبح الشهادة، أو توضع أجساد القديسين في الطافوس زي ما يحدث في الديرة، أو خلف المذبح في مكان مغلق، ولم تُقبل عادة زيارة الموتى في الكنيسة، ولا زيارة الأجساد، لأن القداسة والحياة تُستمد من المذبح الموجود عليه عمانوئيل الذي قال من يأكلني يحيا بي، ولا ننسى اننا كلنا مدعوين للحياة الأبدية بالقداسة التي بدونها لا يُعاين أحد الرب، وفي القداس بيتقال القدسات للقديسين.
[ وقال لي اكتب طوبى للمدعوين إلى عشاء عُرس الخروف وقال هذه هي أقوال الله الصادقة ] (رؤيا 19: 9)
[ يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح وأخو يعقوب إلى المدعوين المقدسين في الله الآب والمحفوظين ليسوع المسيح ] (يهوذا 1: 1)
[ إلى كنيسة الله التي في كورنثوس المقدسين في المسيح يسوع المدعوين قديسين مع جميع الذين يدعون باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح في كل مكان... ] (1كورنثوس 1: 2)
​ 4- موضوع زفة القديسن وتطيبهم ليس عادة أصيلة في الكنيسة لكنها دخيلة عليها من عصور متأخرة، مش نقدر نقول انها عبادة أوثان لأن الكلام سيكون مبالغ فيه جداً وبعيد تماماً عن ما يحدث في الكنيسة ومن الخطأ جداً أن يُقال، ولكنه نوع من أنواع التكريم الزائد المفرط بدون داعي له، يعني سواء تم أو لم يتم ليس له سند كتابي ولا طقسي، فلا يصح أن نُدافع عنه كأنه من أساسيات الإيمان ولا ننبذه كأنه من بواقي وثنية، لأن المبالغة في الكلام يعتبر تطرف لمعاني ليست مجودة الآن...​ 5- موضوع السجود كإكرام ده موجود فعلاً في العهد القديم لكن اليوم مش في حد بيعمل كده لا لرئيس ولا لملك لأنها كانت فترة وعدت، وهي عموماً عادة رهبانية، فلا ينبغي أن نُدافع عن هذه العادة بإفراط ولا ننبذها بإفراط، ولا ينبغي أن نُعلِّم بها كأنها أساس، لأن اليوم مش في حد هايفهمها بل ممكن تبقى معثرة، وما يعثر أخي ممكن أُقلع عنه بسهولة لأجل المحبة الأخوية كما قال الرسول حينما تكلم عن أكل اللحم أنه لو كان معثرة لأخي سأقلع عنها نهائياً، فطالما هي مش من أساسيات الإيمان ممكن نعديها ولا نقف مدافعين كالأسود عنها وكأننا بندافع عن تجسد الكلمة مثلاً، ولا نرفضها كأننا بنرفض عبادة وثنية بالية، لأن من عملها وهو واعي لها أنها ليست عبادة ولا يقصد بها تكريم إنسان بعيداً عن الله كأنه هو مصدر القداسة وهو ينتظر نعمة منه يمنحها له ويعملها عن تواضع وببساطة قلب فهو لم يُجرم، ومن لا يفعلها لم يُخطئ، ولا هي تُقدم للناس على أساس أنها تعليم ومن لا يفعلها يعتبر شذ عن الكنيسة... لأن فيه جوهر للإيمان لا يُمكن أن يُمس وفيه أشياء أو عادات لا علاقة لها بالإيمان ممكن يكون تراث، مش في حد ذاته خاطئ للي فاهمه، لكن ممكن اللي مش فاهمه يكون مشكلة، وعلينا مش أننا نقاوم اللي يسأل أو نحجر على رأيه لأنه يريد أن يفهم، لأن دورنا كخدام مش إدانة الناس ولا أننا نقاوم اللي يسأل ويستفسر، دورنا نُعلِّم ونُرشد لا بانحياز بل بالحيادية بأصول خبرة إيمان حي مُعاش مش مجرد تراث ولا فكر مقتنعين بيه...​ أرجوكم يا إخوتي مش كل واحد يسأل سؤال نتطرق لنيته أو نعتبرها إهانة للإيمان أو إنكار أو رفض للأرثوذكسية، ولا حتى نشك في السؤال ولا أي سائل من أي مكان أو في أي زمان، ونظهر أنه ضداً لنا أو لغيرنا، أو ضد الكنيسة أو طقسها، بل لنجاوب بهدوء شديد بتعقل وباتزان بدون الانحياز لما نرتاح احنا إليه (أنا مش قصدي على هذا الموضوع انا باتكلم بشكل عام على اي موضوع وفي اي موضوع)... وباعتذر للتطويل، النعمة معكم وصلولي كتير...​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يونيو 2014)

Amgd Bishara قال:


> هم احياء


*
يبقا تعاملهم كأحياء *


----------



## amgd beshara (16 يونيو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> يبقا تعاملهم كأحياء *


احياء بأرواحهم مش بأجسادهم .. نحن تراب و الي تراب نعود .. طيب حضرتك عامليهم كأحياء أكليهم و شربيهم و خليهم يشرحولنا الانجيل .. اللي بيحصلهم ده اهانه .. و هعيد سؤالي تاني اللي حضرتك مردتيش عليه : 



> هاتي حضرتك اي حد من الثلاث قرون الاولي  امن او حتي اتكلم عن الموضوع ده ؟ هاتي اي دليل علي انه كان موجود قبل القرن الرابع ؟



*؟*!


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يونيو 2014)

> aymonded قال:
> 
> 
> > 2- الكنيسة معاً هي أعضاء في جسد حي لا يموت، اي جسد شخص ربنا يسوع لأننا من لحمه وعِظامه،
> ...






> aymonded قال:
> 
> 
> > الكنيسة كلها معاً منتصره ومجاهده
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يونيو 2014)

Amgd Bishara قال:


> احياء بأرواحهم مش بأجسادهم



*معنى ذلك أنت لا ترفض تكريمهم وتمجيدهم 

ولكن إذا رأيتهم أمامك بالجســـــــــــــــــد 

مظبوط كدة ؟؟ 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> النعمة معكم وصلولي كتير...​


 *[FONT=&quot]لآهُّمَ *​*[FONT=&quot]أنصُر عَبّْدَكَ أيمن ..
:smile02:smile02:smile02

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كنت أنتظر دخولك فى " قسم الأغلِّقة والأحذِفّة " لوضع أجابتك تلك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدلاً من مُعاناتنا مرة مع " محذوف الخطيب " بتاع الكورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومرة مع " محجوز عبد الدايم " بتاع فيلم القاهرة 30 [/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## amgd beshara (16 يونيو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *معنى ذلك أنت لا ترفض تكريمهم وتمجيدهم
> 
> ولكن إذا رأيتهم أمامك بالجســـــــــــــــــد
> 
> ...


اكرم عضمهم يعني و الف بيه و اطيبه و اخد حنوطه ابيعه بفلوس ؟  

بس المهم انا عايز رد علي السؤال ده لتالت مره اهو  :

*هاتي حضرتك اي حد من الثلاث قرون الاولي  امن او حتي اتكلم عن الموضوع ده ؟ هاتي اي دليل علي انه كان موجود قبل القرن الرابع ؟*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يونيو 2014)

Amgd Bishara قال:


> *هاتي حضرتك اي حد من الثلاث قرون الاولي  امن او حتي اتكلم عن الموضوع ده ؟ هاتي اي دليل علي انه كان موجود قبل القرن الرابع ؟*



هجاوب على سؤالك ده 

إذا جاوبتنى على سؤالى


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2014)

أختي العزيزة للأسف التفسيرات التي توضع خارج خبرة شركة الكنيسة حرمتنا من التعليم عن الشركة ودعمت انفصالنا عن القديسين، لأن الكنيسة كلها معاً أعضاء المسيح وليس معنى ان واحد انطلق للفردوس انقطعت علاقته بباقي الأعضاء لا يحس بهم ولا يجاهد معهم، مع أن الجهاد اختلف في نوعيته، فالكنيسة كلها منتصرة ومجاهدة معاً، مش اقدر اقول اللي انتقلوا في الفردوس انتصروا علشان وصلوا الفردوس وانتهى الأمر، واللي على الأرض مش عندهم نُصره، ده كلام بعيد عن الكنيسة وروح الكتاب المقدس وتفسير بعيد عن روح الشركة، فجهادي على الأرض ناقص من غير شركتهم معي، كلام الإنجيل حي واضح، فلا انفصال في الكنيسة لأنها أعضاء المسيح مرتبطة بروح واحد حي في الكل، بولس الرسول اتكلم عن الجهاد الموضوع عليه من جهة الخدمة هنا على الأرض، والقديسين بيصلوا لأجلنا لكي نكمل لأنهم متوقعين استعلان الابن الوحيد في الزمان الأخير لأنهم لا يستطيعوا أن يكملوا بدوننا لأننا أعضاء لبعضنا البعض [ إذ سبق الله فنظر لنا شيئاً أفضل لكي لا يكملوا بدوننا ] (عبرانيين 11: 40)...

فالمشكلة في فكر الناس أن القديسين انتهت علاقتهم من جهة الجهاد مع الكنيسة من جهة اننا نُكْمَل، لأن لهم أنينهم أيضاً معنا، لأن الرسول نفسه قال أن بالرغم من أن لهم باكورة الروح لكنهم يأنون في أنفسهم متوقعين التبني فداء الجسد، لأن القديسن ايضاً لا زالوا ينتظرون استعلان مجد ابن الله الحي، وهم أنفسهم يصرخون طالبين أعلان مجيئة: 
[ ولما فتح الختم الخامس رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من أجل كلمة الله ومن أجل الشهادة التي كانت عندهم. وصرخوا بصوت عظيم قائلين حتى متى أيها السيد القدوس والحق لا تقضي وتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الأرض. فاعطوا كل واحد ثياباً بيضاً وقيل لهم أن يستريحوا زماناً يسيراً أيضاً حتى يكمل العبيد رفقاؤهم وأخوتهم أيضاً العتيدون أن يُقتلوا مثلهم ] (رؤيا 6: 9 -10)
المشكلة فقط جت في ذهنك بالمعنى اللي الرسول قاله واللي انا هنا مش اقصده خالص، ولا الاباء في شرحهم لما قالوا أن الكنيسة كلها بتجاهد معاً، مش قصدوا الجهاد الشخصي الذي يختلف نوعيته من الذي على الأرض ومن الذي انتقل للفردوس...

وطبعاً الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير شرح جهاد القديسين لأجلنا في أنهم يأنون علينا في ضعفاتنا وسقطاتنا، لأن أحياناً يحزنون لأجلنا حينما نهمل حياتنا أو نضعف واحياناً يفرحون لأجلنا حينما نحيا في نصرة الكنيسة في المسيح يسوع، أفلا تظني أن القديسين لا يجاهدون معنا في الصلاة لكي نرتفع معهم لذات المجد ونتذوق ما تذوقوه من حلاوة عمل الله، هل يرتاح القديسين في وقت ضعفنا وسقطاتنا !!! أن كنا ونحن على الأرض نأن ونتعب من اجل إخوتنا ونصلي لأجلهم بأنين هنا، فكم يكون من وصل لفردوس النعيم يطلب ويصلي لأجلنا، هل سيفرح لسقطتنا أم يحزن لأجلنا، أن كان الروح القدس يحزن لأجلنا، أفلا يحزن الأخ على أخيه !!! هذا هو مفهوم شركة الكنيسة اللي غابت عن كثيرين، لأن الكل ظن اننا جزئين جزء انتصر وجزء بيجاهد، علشان كده الناس مش قدرة تفهم صلة الكنيسة صح لأن ينقصها الرؤية في خبرة شركة القديسين في النور !!!


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > يعنى المنتقلين ( الأحياء فى الفردوس ) حالياً
> >
> > مازلوا بيجاهدولحياتهم الروحية
> >
> ...


----------



## amgd beshara (16 يونيو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هجاوب على سؤالك ده
> 
> إذا جاوبتنى على سؤالى


اجبت عن كل اسئلة حضرتك .. و بعدين انا سألت السؤال ده الاول قبل كل اسئلتك فمن حقي اجابه عليه الاول قبل اجابة اسئلتك .. و مع كده ايه هو السؤال و انا اجيبك عنه ؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يونيو 2014)

> aymonded قال:
> 
> 
> > أختي العزيزة للأسف التفسيرات التي توضع خارج خبرة شركة الكنيسة حرمتنا من التعليم عن الشركة
> ...


----------



## amgd beshara (16 يونيو 2014)

> اللى بيصلوا من أجلنا دول
> 
> ألا يستحقوا مننا التكريم ؟
> 
> ...


انا بصلي لاجلك و لاجل الكنيسه .. اعملوا معايا كده


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2014)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > *بلاش الكلام الكبير دة يا أستاذنا
> > ده عدم الإعتراف بتكريم القديسين هو ده اللى (دعم الإنفصال عنهم)
> > *
> > حضرتك بتتكلم عن حياة الشركة وأنا مش ضدها نهائى
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2014)

Amgd Bishara قال:


> انا بصلي لاجلك و لاجل الكنيسه .. اعملوا معايا كده


*[FONT=&quot]لآهُّمَ **[FONT=&quot]أنصُر عَبّْدَكَ أمجد ..
:36_1_46:
*​[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## اندرو اوريجانوس (24 أبريل 2015)

*تكريم الرفات المقدسة للقديس جيروم*





الرفات المقدسة

بقلم القديس جيروم



يقول فيجيلانتيوس: لماذا تُقبل وتُمجد رفات ملفوفة في قماش؟ ويقول أيضاً في نفس الكتاب: نرى مراسم وثنية تُجرى في الكنائس تحت عباءة الدين، وتوقد الكثير من الشموع بينما الشمس مازالت تشرق، وفي كل مكان نرى القليل من مسحوق تافه ملفوف في قماش ثمين يتم تقبيله والتعبد له!
ما هذا الجنون؟! من هذا الذي تعبَّد للشهداء من قبل؟ من هذا الذي حسب البشر آلهة؟
ماذا فعل بولس وبرنابا حينما ظن شعب ليكأونية أنهم زفس وهرمس، وأرادوا أن يذبحوا لهما، ألم يمزقا ثيابهما وأعلنا أنهما مجرد بشر (أع 14). ليس بكونهما ليسوا أفضل من زفس وهرمس - اللذان كانا مجرد بشر ماتوا منذ عهد بعيد - لكن لأن الكرامة الواجبة لله كانت تُقدم لهما بسبب الأفكار الخاطئة للوثنيين. ونقرأ نفس الشيء بالنسبة لبطرس، عندما سجد له كرنيليوس، أقامه بطرس قائلاً قُم أنا أيضاً إنسان (أع 10). 

وأنت يا فيجيلانتيوس كيف تتجرأ متكلماً بهذا الشكل عن الشيء الغامض الذي يُحمَّل في وعاء (أنبوبة) ويُمجَّد؟
ما هذا الذي تدعوه شيء؟!
قل لنا بأكثر وضوح ماذا تعني بعبارة "قليل من المسحوق ملفوف في قماش غالي الثمن في وعاء صغير". 

هذه هي رفات الشهداء الذي نراك مغتاظاً بسببها، لكونها مُغطاه بستار غالي الثمن، وليس بخرق أو قماش شعر أو مُلقاه في ركام.

هل نحن إذاً مذنبين بتدنيس المقدسات عندما ندخل كنائس الرسل التي تحتوي على رفاتهم؟! 

هل كان الأمبراطور قسطنطين مُذنب بتدنيس المقدسات عندما نقل الرفات المقدسة التي لأندراوس الرسول، ولوقا وتيموثاوس إلى مدينة القسطنطينية؟ 

إن الشياطين في حضور رفات القديسين تصرخ، والشياطين الساكنة في فيجيلانتيوس تعترف أنها تشعر بتأثير القديسين. 

وفي وقتنا الحاضر، هل الأمبراطور أركاديوس مُذنب بتدنيس المقدسات عندما نقل عظام النبي صموئيل المبارك من اليهودية إلى تراقيا؟ هل كل الأساقفة نعتبرهم ليس فقط مدنسين للمقدسات، بل أيضاً سخفاء لكونهم حملوا ذلك الشيء الذي لا قيمة له، التراب والرماد، ملفوف في حرير في أواني ذهبية؟ هل كل الناس الذين في جميع الكنائس حمقى لكونهم ذهبوا لكي يستقبلوا الرفات المقدسة، ورحبوا بها بفرح كبير كما ولو أنهم ينظرون نبياً حياً في وسطهم، حتى كان هناك تجمع عظيم واحد للشعب من فلسطين إلى خليقدونية، مرددين بصوت واحد التماجيد للمسيح؟ لقد كانوا حقاً يهيمون بصموئيل وليس بالمسيح بشكل مباشر، لكن صموئيل كان كاهناً ونبياً للمسيح.

أنت تظهر سوء الظن لأنك تفكر فقط في الجسد الميت، ومن ثم تُجدِّف.
أقرأ الإنجيل: "أنا إله إبراهيم وإله إسحق وإله يعقوب. ليس الله إله أموات بل إله أحياء" (مت 22). إذا كانوا أحياء فهم غير محفوظين في حبس شريف، بحسب تعبيرك.
إذ أنك تقول أن مسكن أرواح الرسل والشهداء إما في حضن إبراهيم أو في موضع تنعم، أو تحت مذبح الله، ولا يستطيعون ترك قبورهم الخاصة، والتواجد في أماكن حيثما أرادوا ... بل محفوظين بعيداً في حراسة حرة مكرمة في الجزر المباركة السماوية. 

هل تطرح عنك ناموس الله؟ هل تضع الرسل في سلاسل؟ فتجعلهم باقين في حجز إلى يوم الدينونة، وليس مع ربهم، بالرغم من أنه مكتوب بشأنهم: "يتبعون الخروف حيثما ذهب" (رؤ 14). إذا كان الخروف حاضر في كل مكان، فنفس الشيء ينبغي الإعتقاد به فيما يتعلق بأولئك الذين في معيته. وبينما يتجول الشيطان وجنوده في العالم بأكمله، وبسرعة رهيبة يحضرون أنفسهم في كل مكان، فهل يُحتجَّز الشهداء - بعد إراقة دماءهم - بعيداً عن الأنظار ويغلق عليهم في تابوت، والذي منه لا يستطيعون الهروب؟!

أنت تقول في كتيبك، أنه طالما نحن أحياء نستطيع أن نصلي من أجل بعضنا البعض، ولكن ما أن نموت فلا يمكن لأي صلاة أن تسمع، وهذا يحدث لأن الشهداء بالرغم من صراخهم طلباً للإنتقام لدمائهم، إلا أن طلبتهم لم تستجب حتى الآن (رؤ 6). 



إذا كان الرسل والشهداء بينما وهم مازالوا في الجسد يمكنهم الصلاة من أجل الآخرين - في الوقت الذي كانوا فيه مازالوا قلقين بشأن أنفسهم - فكم بالأكثر يمكنهم فعل ذلك بعدما ربحوا أكاليلهم وتغلبوا وأنتصروا؟

إن رجلاً واحداً هو موسى يحصل من الله على العفو لستمائة ألف رجل مسلح (خر 23)، وأسطفانوس - الذي تبع سيده وأول شهيد مسيحي - يلتمس الغفران لمضطهديه، فهل بعدما دخلوا إلى الحياة مع المسيح يكون عندهم قوة أقل من ذي قبل؟

يقول الرسول بولس الرسول أن النفوس في السفينة قد وهبت له، المئتين وستة وسبعين نفساً (أع 27)، فهل بعد إنحلاله ليكون مع المسيح، هل يجب عليه أن يغلق فمه، ولا يقدر أن ينطق بكلمة واحدة لأجل أولئك الذين آمنوا بإنجيله في كافة أنحاء العالم بأكمله؟

وهل فيجيلانتيوس الكلب الحي أفضل من بولس الأسد الميت؟ يحق لي القول هكذا مع سفر الجامعة لو صرحت بأن بولس ميت في الروح، ولكن الحقيقة أن القديسين لا يعتبرون أموات بل يقال أنهم راقدون. ولهذا السبب قيل عن لعازر الذي كان على وشك أن يقوم ثانية أنه نائم (يو 11)، والرسول بولس يمنع التسالونيكيين من الحزن على اللذين رقدوا (1 تس 4: 13).




Reference: Nicene Post Nicene fathers, Second Series, Volume 6, letter of Jerome against Vigilantius.


----------



## اندرو اوريجانوس (24 أبريل 2015)

ملاحظات على ما ذكرة امجد بشارة :


- اقوال القديس باسليوس لا تلغى رفات القديسين لأن لدينا اقوال واضحة كالشمس يدافع فيها عن رفات القديسين 
- القول الثانى لأحد رهبان دير السريان لا يلغى ايضاً ان توضع رفات القديسين فى الكنائس حيث ان سفر الرؤيا يذكر بوضوح ان الشهداء دفنوا تحت المذبح  . 
- القول الثالث الخاص بدكتور صموئيل رأى شخصى وعبارة الكنيسة كانت ترى غير واضح حيث ان رفات القديسين موجودة منذ زمن الكنيسة الاولى وايضاً لدينا اباء كثيرين دافعوا عن رفات القديسين فعلى اى كنيسة يتحدث ؟
- القول الرابع الخاص بالبابا اثناسيوس معروض سابقاً وسوف نناقشة معاً 
- القول الخامس الخاص بالأنبا باخوميوس نحن نرفض تمامً التجارة بالقديسين و نرفض استغلال جسد القديسين ولكن وضع اجسادهم لأنها مقدسة بالروح القدس الذى سكن فيهم , مقدسة بماء المعمودية , مقدسة بالميرون , مقدسة بالأفخارستيا فلو كانت المادة لا تقدس فلماذا نقدس الأفخارستيا وهى مادة.؟ 
 اما القول بأن البابا كيرلس السكندرى هو الذى أدخل هذة العادة فهذا أمر لا يليق بقديس عظيم لة مكانتة مثل القديس كيرلس عمود الدين فهل يدخل عادات وثنية الى كنيستة ؟ اى عاقل يقبل هذا الكلام فالقديس كيرلس معروف جيداً بدفاعه عن الحق ومعروف ايضاً بمقاومتة للبدع والهرطقات النسطورية فهل يقبل ان يمارس شعبة عادات وثنية ؟


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 أبريل 2015)

*ماذا عن معجزات الشفاء التى كانت تتم من المياة المحيطة بمدفن القديس مارمينا .... 
اليس هذا أكرام من السماء لرفاته ....؟؟؟​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 أبريل 2015)

*يذكر لنا البابا يوحنا الرابع أن كسيحًا يسكن في قرية قريبة من مكان الجسد زحف حتى خرج من قريته ورأى مصباحًا منيرًا فأسرع وهو يزحف فبلغ إلى القبر. هناك رقد ونعس، وإذ كان والداه يبحثان عنه وجداه نائمًا. وبينما هما يصرخان في وجهه قام يقفز ويجري يخبر أهل القرية بما رآه. جاءوا إلى القبر فرأوا نورًا يخرج منه. توافدت الجماهير إلى القبر، وكان الله يصنع عجائب كثيرة بصلوات القديس مينا.



شفاء ابنة الإمبراطور:

بعد زمن كان أحد الرعاة يرعى غنمه خارج المدينة، وإذا بخروف أجرب ينزل في بركة ثم خرج ليتمرغ في التراب فبرئ للحال. بُهت الراعي جدًا فكان يحضر الخراف المريضة يبلها بالماء ثم يُمرّغها في تراب هذه البقعة فتُشفى.

ذاع الخبر وسمع إمبراطور القسطنطينية بذلك. وإذ كانت له ابنة وحيدة مصابة بمرض الجُزام أرسلها مع حاشيتها إلى مصر لتنال الشفاء من هذا المكان العجيب. في الليل ظهر لها القديس وأخبرها بأن تحفر في ذلك المكان على عمق بعض الأمتار حتى تجد رفاته المقدسة. ففعلت ذلك وبنى والدها كنيسة على اسم القديس وكُرّست في 15 بؤونة.

قام القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي (363-373 م) ببناء كنيسة في ذلك الموضع ووضع فيها رفات القديس. كتب البابا ثاوفيلس (395-477 م) إلى أركاديوس بن ثيؤدوسيوس الكبير يشكوا له من ضيق المكان بسبب كثرة الزائرين فسمع له الملك، وبُنيت كنيسة عظيمة جميلة ملتصقة بكنيسة البابا أثناسيوس السابقة.

http://st-takla.org/Saints/Coptic-Orthodox-Saints-Biography/Coptic-Saints-Story_1773.html

*


----------

